# [Wet Thumb Forum]-two pics of my two week old tank...



## bergzy (Feb 18, 2006)

pleae excuse my total lack of any artistic aquascaping...i am so happy that things are just growing!!!! over growing that is!









i got my shipment of plants about two weeks ago and have more than doubled in size since...

front:









back:









set up:









under the stand: eheim ecco 2236, 5 lb co2 tank with jbj regulator and bubble counter

the tank side: am 1000 co2 reactor

light: 150w de 5200k hamilton reefstar pendant with electronic ballast.

reef fanatic pH controller

100% eco-complete substrate


----------

